# NCE throttle questions, Power Cab vs Pro Cab-R Deluxe



## tullnd (Jan 3, 2018)

So I'm looking at the NCE Power Cab as my first DCC system. I'm just trying to clarify a few things about long term use.


The Power Cab states it supports wireless. I understand, you have to keep it tethered if it's acting as the command station. I believe you can buy an RB02 wireless transmitter and then another wireless throttle and that second throttle would be wireless(like a Pro-Cab -R Deluxe).

If I wanted to use the Power Cab wirelessly, I'd have to still get an RB02, but also get a replacement command station and amp, like maybe a Power Pro(or separate command station and amp).

Here's what confuses me. So if the Power Cab can be used wirelessly, and operates just like a Pro Cab...what am I getting with the Pro Cab-R Deluxe? Why wouldn't I just buy a second Power Cab? The Power Cab can be bought for $150. The ProCab-R Deluxe seems to run about $200. With two Power Cab's, I could use them as throttles or they could operate as stand alone DCC systems if I wanted them for separate layouts, programming, or if I had downtime on the PH Pror or something.

What does the Pro Cab-R Deluxe offer that the Power Cab does not?


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

The powercab has to be connected via a wire. You need to add the wireless station and a wireless cab to it to make one cab wireless. Two power cabs will allow you to have two separate systems or one system with two wired cabs.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

The PowerCab is a throttle with a command station built in so needs to be connected to the track permanently, it cannot support radio, for that you need the ProCab R which has its own battery for transmitting, you will also need a radio base station and a command station. Their radio starter set will set you back $700 as opposed to $150 for the PowerCab set.

The ProCab is a PowerCab without the command station it is just a throttle, it will need a separate command station. In fact you can change the PowerCab into a ProCab by pushing a few buttons.

I used to have a PowerCab and it’s an excellent system, easy to program and operate one handed. Once you start adding boosters and radio base unit the whole thing gets much more expensive, why don’t you consider a system that uses your smartphone or tablet for control? Especially if you want to go wireless from the outset. I currently use the Roco Z21 system and love it. You don’t need to buy extra throttles. It operates wirelessly via a WiFi router so there’s just one box plus the router. You have a pictorial reference of all your locos and there are lots of cool features you can add like driving your loco from a facsimile of the cab using the actual controls. Have a look. He is wrong in the video, you can use the cab driving function without a camera loco. There are two versions, the white one which puts out 2amps and the black which has 5amps and additional connections.


----------



## tullnd (Jan 3, 2018)

Thanks. I'd asked this in the meantime in the Yahoo group. What kept throwing me off was many resellers were listing the Power Cab as "Wirelessly capable". I took that to mean that it had the wireless functionality in the throttle...hence my initial comments above indicating my confusion about how it could act as a Pro Cab R if you had a separate command station/amp and RB02 there. Didn't realize that to make it wireless, you have to send it in for a $90 upgrade.

Surprises me that they don't sell a version of the Power Cab that has the radio built-in already, for those who want to use it maybe as a mobile option for a separate programming track(all-in-one) and then also use it as a wireless Pro Cab after they upgrade their main track later on with a command station/amp and the RB02. Maybe charge an extra $50 to have a Power Cab that has the radio already built-in. Even offer it as a special order option.

I'll check out the Roco setup, I just haven't seen a lot of indication they are heavily used in the US. I'd been looking at Cab Control but that system seems too new and not sure how quickly it'll get updated to be useable. 

I bought a Power Cab for now. I figure it'll keep me busy to use for a basic programming and control with a simple loop while I finish my layout plans and build out the first track. By then, maybe there'll be other more modern options available. I'd love something that uses my home wifi as I have a really well designed system for that(I'm a computer guy, have multiple access points deployed throughout my home, actually tuned for appropriate wireless power and density to handle seamless transition from access point to access point).


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

You won’t be disappointed with the NCE PowerCab, it’s great, but it’s a bit long in the tooth now and there are better more up to date alternatives, but for the price and for starters it can’t be beat.

If you want to operate your layout over WiFi the Z21 could be just the thing for you. You can adapt your home network to accommodate it. It’s not heavily used in the US because it’s just not promoted and users tend to be a bit traditional and rather advanced in years so don’t embrace change easily. You can also use the MRC system which now has a WiFi option but the Roco product is so much more sophisticated. The app is available on iOS and Android and is updated regularly as can the command station when updates are ready. Download it and check out the features and how it works.

Anything else you want to know just ask. Let us know how you’re getting along.

Good luck.


----------

